# Kittens-7



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

We had two litters of kittens born yesterday. 

Maddy had her litter in the heat duck system of the furnace shed. There appear to be 4.

Angie had her litter in the manger and is now in a dog crate. She had 3. This is her first litter and the first one came back foot and tail first and it's a big kitten for her--I assisted. She had the other two fine.

Everyone seems to be doing just fine this morning.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats on the 2 new litters of kittens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Our only kittens this year. We have two other females but, I don't think either will be having kittens. They are both old (14 & 11) and have health issues.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 14, 2009)

Did I read that right?
Kitty had kittens?

I might have found evidence of kittens being born IN the boat!
Shhh.... that is a big secret!


----------



## okiron (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats on the kittens.  We've not had a litter in years, sometimes I miss kittens.  They are awful fun to watch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

okiron said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v433/okiron/postpics.gif


I was wondering when someone would ask. 

Ask you did so here are the pics! 











She's in the dog crate with them because one of the older females wants the kittens and the other mother chased her brother out of the shed where her kittens are. She doesn't care. We let her out during chores and milking but, she goes out to the bathroom and wants right back in by them. She has food and water in the crate with her so, she can eat when she wants to. I'll try later today to see if I can manage a picture of the other litter. They are tricker to get a shot of.

Roll farms, I was beginning to think we wouldn't have any this year.


----------



## okiron (Jun 15, 2009)

Awww *gush*


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's how much the older momma kitty wants to mother.




The one that she is nursing is the problem tom too.

And a pic of the other mom-Maddy.


----------



## okiron (Jun 15, 2009)

Aww. You have some gorgeous looking cats.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 15, 2009)

What cute kittens!  Are they each a slightly different shade?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> What cute kittens!  Are they each a slightly different shade?


Yes. One is more the color mom has and the other two are a bit more orange but, they are close.

I wasn't able to get a chance to get into where the other litter is at today. I will try tomorrow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Angie lost 2 kittens last night. I'm not sure why as she's with them almost all the time. I'm wondering if she doesn't have enough milk.  She insisted on moving her remaining kitten and is very unsettled.

Maddy moved her kittens--we found them when looking for Angie's. I maybe able to get a pic of them when she's not in with them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of Maddy with her kittens. She now has them in a 15 gal soap drum that has been thoroughly rinsed and aired out with a small door on one end and a couple vent holes on the other. It's not the best pic to see the kittens but, she hasn't left them since moving them. Before we saw her around all the time and now she's sticking tight.






And here's Angie's one remaining kitten in the old rabbit hutch where someone has eaten a pigeon.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 17, 2009)

poor kitties   At least she still has the one.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's another try at Maddy's kittens. She has 5 not the 4 we thought.





This one didn't let go when Maddy got up and came out with her.


----------



## okiron (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww poor babies. Glad 1 is still alive though.

<3 to the kitten pictures.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

I mixed up a batch of kitten milk tonight and fed the little one. It drank some and then it's tummy was round and full. It still cried and cried. Poor little thing. The rest of the cats were jumpy this morning too.


----------



## haviris (Jun 18, 2009)

Could you not possibly get the two cats to share motherhood? That way if the single isn't getting enough from it's real mom it will have a backup, but her mom still gets to be a mom.

We have one kitten that will be a week old tomarrow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had cats do that before but, it's not going to happen with these two. They would both need an attitude change first.

Angie was in with her little one when I first went to the barn this morning. When she came in to eat I took the milk formula out to feed the kitten. While it was crying, it wasn't hungry. I'm sure it's lonely. I may have to scare up an old stuffed animal and see if that helps.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got names for Angie's kitten, if it's a girl, Angella, if it's a boy, Angelo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)

Angie moved her kitten and we haven't found it yet but, here is a new pic of Maddy's kittens. I took them out of the barrel to get a better pic.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 25, 2009)

those kitties sure are growing good.


----------



## goat lady (Mar 13, 2010)

I am new to kitties. I found a post on backyard chickens and someone told me they carry for 9 weeks.  I think our Mrs. Kitty is in the family kitty way. She is an outside only cat, but very loving and comes right up to us. She wants to stay in the garage these days. So I got an old dog igloo and put it out by her food bowl and put some straw in it for her.   My question is when can you start holding the kittens? I know with bunnies and goats you can hole them that day, but am unsure about kittens. Thanks for an info for this newbie to cats.


----------



## meme (Jul 13, 2010)

there so cute.They must be so much fun. You should look on my sight its called taming stray kittens.



                                 bye have fun


----------

